

Kaggle: Data mining competitions - bravura
http://kaggle.com/

======
madmanslitany
Just the kind of thing I've been looking for since the end of the Netflix
Prize and the cancellation of its sequel. Seems that the site is relatively
new, hopefully it'll get some traction.

Out of curiosity, is the submitter one of the founders involved with the site?

------
nnutter
This sounds like a way to get free labor. Maybe its just the fact that I've
never heard about Kaggle and so it has no weight in my mind.

